# Recommend Whey Protein?



## SkyBailey16 (May 3, 2008)

What brands of Whey Protein do you recommend?


----------



## chris mason (May 3, 2008)

Well, I recommend AtLarge's Nitrean (a blend of 3 fractions of whey with isolate as the primary, casein, and egg proteins for a superior overall performance when compared to any whey only product), but as I own the company I am biased...

That said, Westside Barbell (Westside Barbell®"Often Imitated but never duplicated") and Louie Simmons (its owner) also recommend it.  

In addition, Men's Health magazine recommends us.

Jeff Volek, a proven research scientist in the field also recommends us.

From the fittest to the strongest, we are the top pick.  

Chris


----------



## Amino89 (May 3, 2008)

Overall for a affordable, good flavor whey I'd look into Optimum Nutrition 100% Whey.


----------



## mw1 (May 4, 2008)

ON Gold Whey


----------



## PGHRam (May 5, 2008)

ON 100% Whey Gold.  Double chocolate.  Great taste and I get it from GNC for around $40 - $45 for 5lbs.


----------



## thewicked (May 5, 2008)

I'm going to have to go with NITREAN myself...

I LOVE the chocolate flavor..and the strawberry is pretty tasty too..but i'm a chocolate whore and this stuff tastes like a malt from the burger shack!

It's not JUST whey protien which is the best part..it's mixed with whey, egg, and casein! You get the best of ALL worlds of protien! You get the fast acting whey for immediately consumption and the slower burning egg and casein to make sure you've always got protien coming in even after the whey is absorbed!

it blends like new money..and did I mention IT TASTES GREAT!   Granted it's a LITTLE more expensive..but for the price you pay versus the quality of product, there's no better choice on the market!


----------



## Yanick (May 5, 2008)

I'm a broke ass college student so i do ON Whey its cheap, mixes well and tastes decent. When i have spare cash i get the 5lbs of Muscle Milk Chocolate and mix 1 scoop (half serving) MM with 1 scoop ON whey for a more balanced protein shake than just pure whey.


----------



## PGHRam (May 6, 2008)

Yanick,

What does MM have in it that ON does not?  I don't know too much about MM.

Thanks.


----------



## S_BRUINS (May 6, 2008)

I use PVL's Iso Stack.  Instead of just whey, you get whey, egg and casein.  Iso stack is a 10 hours sustained release protein, so you absorb what you need right away then the rest is released through the day.  good tasting too.  Cookies & Cream is the best.


----------



## Yanick (May 6, 2008)

Muscle Milk is more of an all day protein. I believe it has a mix of whey and casein (or egg or some other slower digesting protein). As well it has some fat (in the form of MCT's) and carbs (not sure the carb source). ON is pure whey with trace fat/carb.


----------



## jwalk127 (May 6, 2008)

yeh im gonna second the broke ass college student ON is the way to go, MM is not a bad protien but you have to consider cost and the amount of servings


----------



## biggfly (May 6, 2008)

I think MM makes a decent Post Wo protein shake...for other times of the day(excluding bedtime) I use ON 100% Whey. On Casein before bed.


----------



## chris mason (May 6, 2008)

Broke ass college students , just an FYI, Nitrean is only a few cents more than the ON products you are referencing on a per serving basis.  *In addition, due to the fact Nitrean's blend of 3 fractions of whey, casein, and egg proteins provides for a superior net retention you can use less Nitrean and get better results thus making it a superior value.  
*
Again, there is a reason the best of the best recommend us.


----------



## Yanick (May 6, 2008)

biggfly said:


> I think MM makes a decent Post Wo protein shake...for other times of the day(excluding bedtime) I use ON 100% Whey. On Casein before bed.



Actually i'm of the opposite opinion. You want the quick digesting stuff (whey + carbs) post workout and the more balanced pro, carb and fat stuff all day, IE i do MM + ON whey as day pro and whey with banana or oatmeal or sometimes dextrose post w/o.



chris mason said:


> Broke ass college students , just an FYI, Nitrean is only a few cents more than the ON products you are referencing on a per serving basis.  *In addition, due to the fact Nitrean's blend of 3 fractions of whey, casein, and egg proteins provides for a superior net retention you can use less Nitrean and get better results thus making it a superior value.
> *
> Again, there is a reason the best of the best recommend us.



Does bulknutrition carry Nitrean? I'll look into it if its on there because i do all my shopping there every couple of months. I like the one stop shop to minimize shipping costs and to minimize shopping lol.


----------



## biggfly (May 6, 2008)

The MM i am referring to has the whey/carbs/etc for Post WO, which is what I am saying. You should do more than just 100% Whey post workout which was my point. They MM isnt strictly 100% Whey it has the fat/carbs etc. so it make a good post wo protein as post workout you need the extra. We are saying the same thing, just maybe misunderstanding each other. Maybe I should clarify I am talking the Muscle Milk Collegiate(more carbs etc plus the Whey).


----------



## SAMMY0888 (May 13, 2008)

What do you guy's think about GNC's pro performance Whey? 

...I had been using Nitro-tech, then switched to MRI's "Pro-Nos", but all of those were very pricey considering how fast I went through them. So I opted for the biggest tub of protein I could get, for the best cost.


----------



## Will Brink (May 14, 2008)

SkyBailey16 said:


> What brands of Whey Protein do you recommend?



Pretty much everything you need to know to decide on what whey is best for you vs. taking others word for it. 

*"The Whey It Is"*

 by Will Brink

If there is one thing that continues to perplex me, it is the disparity between how popular whey protein is (thanks in large part to yours truly) and how much confusion there is regarding this immensely popular supplement. Why are people so confused about whey? I have to conclude that it's part deceptive advertising by some unscrupulous supplement companies, poorly researched articles put out by self proclaimed "guru" types, and the fact that whey is indeed a complicated protein. In this article I will endeavor to clear it all up once and for allâ???¦lift the vale of secrecy, strip away the myths, and shatter the hyperbole surrounding this ultra popular supplement.

By the time you are through reading this article, you will know all you need to know regarding the differences in whey, such as concentrates vs. isolates, micro filtered vs. ion exchange, and many other answers to questions that seem to persist no matter how hard wise-guy writers like me have tried to dispense with all the myths and misinformation/disinformation surrounding whey. Read this article carefully, put it to memory, and you will be the resident whey expert in the gym and amaze your friends at the next cookout if whey becomes a topic of discussion (in which case you go to some boring cookouts!). 

Cont:

"The Whey It Is"


----------

